
Privacy lawsuit over Gmail will move forward - em3rgent0rdr
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/08/privacy-lawsuit-over-gmail-will-move-forward/
======
lakeborn
This is going to be a game changer for sure, personally I don't like those
adds. I think they violate my privacy. I don't think anyone should know what I
do or where I go.

~~~
Esau
I don't personally have a problem with ads being displayed. What I have a
problem with is Google building profiles of people who are not Google users.

------
em3rgent0rdr
tldr: "plaintiffs are seeking to represent only users who do not use Gmail and
have never had a Gmail account, but have still had the content of their emails
scanned because they interacted with Gmail users"

